# Zinsser Ceiling Paint



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

What do you guys think of this product? I have the opportunity to bring it in and want some first hand experience knowledge. I am an independent store so this might market well with the DIY's but the Rust-Oleum rep actually told me contractors loved it.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Never used that product but I think most ceiling paints are just over priced flat paint. Don't care about the pink turning white. I like to think I've painting long enough to see where I've been. As for any stain blocking abilities I would say it's probably at best minimal. Never seen a water based stain blocker work very well.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ok for the home owners, not so much for us


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

The 'Pink turning white" feature is worthless. If you have a very warm day, well even if it is n't a warm day heat tends to linger around the ceiling so the paint dries so fast sometimes that the pink turns white almost instantly rendering the feature pointless except for marketing it to the HO's.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Ive never used it but I have to say I may just give it a try. I hate the DIY aspect of it but I've come to trust zinsser products. I don't know how many times while I was spraying a ceiling white on white and had to stop and maybe throw some paint in the rig I come back and have a hard time finding where I stopped. The pink would definitely help with that. If it dries flat white why not. How much is it a gal Eltaco?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

$39.90 @ Home depot, hardly a bargin:whistling2:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

chrisn said:


> $39.90 @ Home depot, hardly a bargin:whistling2:


Yeah I'm out then.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

chrisn said:


> $39.90 @ Home depot, hardly a bargin:whistling2:





The Cutting Edge said:


> Yeah I'm out then.


It is a confusing listing by Home Depot, but that $39.90 price is for a two-pack.

So they are selling a "case" consisting of two 1 gallon cans for $39.90.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

So, $20 a gallon, I will stick with PPG ceiling paint:yes:


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

kmp said:


> Never used that product but I think most ceiling paints are just over priced flat paint. Don't care about the pink turning white. I like to think I've painting long enough to see where I've been. As for any stain blocking abilities I would say it's probably at best minimal. Never seen a water based stain blocker work very well.


This stuff is less than $20 
Pretty cheqp


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

chrisn said:


> So, $20 a gallon, I will stick with PPG ceiling paint:yes:


How do you like the Porter ceiling if you have tried that
That one is my workhorse in ceiling paint affordable qnd good margins


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I have actually seen this product have a slight pinkish tone in bathrooms. Apparently a high moisture environment can somehow re-activate the pink pigment to some degree, even after the paint has fully cured. I would think it would be fairly isolated but I have seen it myself several times and had quite a few customers mention it.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> I have actually seen this product have a slight pinkish tone in bathrooms. Apparently a high moisture environment can somehow re-activate the pink pigment to some degree, even after the paint has fully cured. I would think it would be fairly isolated but I have seen it myself several times and had quite a few customers mention it.


How good is that Porter Ceiling paint Pac?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

You've got access to one of the best ceiling paints made, that's the one I'd push if I were you. BM 508 is a ridiculously good product. If people want a good ceiling paint, you've got that. If they don't want a good ceiling paint, it doesn't really matter what else you have because they don't care. Just find something cheap with decent margins.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> You've got access to one of the best ceiling paints made, that's the one I'd push if I were you. BM 508 is a ridiculously good product. If people want a good ceiling paint, you've got that. If they don't want a good ceiling paint, it doesn't really matter what else you have because they don't care. *Just find something cheap with decent margins.*


Ultra Spec flat maybe?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

DrakeB said:


> You've got access to one of the best ceiling paints made, that's the one I'd push if I were you. BM 508 is a ridiculously good product. If people want a good ceiling paint, you've got that. If they don't want a good ceiling paint, it doesn't really matter what else you have because they don't care. Just find something cheap with decent margins.


I know how good that stuff is but some co tractor only see $$$ signs


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

ElTacoPaco said:


> I know how good that stuff is but some co tractor only see $$$ signs


As it is so far I have 
Porter Ceiling Good
Muresco Better
Ultra Flat best and tintable 

Thinking of doing away with muresco


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> You've got access to one of the best ceiling paints made, that's the one I'd push if I were you. BM 508 is a ridiculously good product. If people want a good ceiling paint, you've got that. If they don't want a good ceiling paint, it doesn't really matter what else you have because they don't care. Just find something cheap with decent margins.


If they don't want a ceiling paint then ultraspec flat works. Very similar sheen level to 508


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I make terrible margins on US, but it fits the bill. That's my go-to for people who want cheaper than 508, so I've sold a fair bit of flat white for ceilings in it; people have liked it fine. Lots cheaper for the end user than 508 for sure.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Even superhide will pass for ceilings 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> How good is that Porter Ceiling paint Pac?


It's pretty good stuff. I think it may be the same product as the PPG premium ceiling paint, 17-21 if I remember correctly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> You've got access to one of the best ceiling paints made, that's the one I'd push if I were you. BM 508 is a ridiculously good product. If people want a good ceiling paint, you've got that. If they don't want a good ceiling paint, it doesn't really matter what else you have because they don't care. Just find something cheap with decent margins.


Don't forget the 508 comes in tint bases as well.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

ElTacoPaco said:


> What do you guys think of this product? I have the opportunity to bring it in and want some first hand experience knowledge. I am an independent store so this might market well with the DIY's but the Rust-Oleum rep actually told me contractors loved it.


I have used it before. Works great and would defiantly use it again!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

DrakeB said:


> You've got access to one of the best ceiling paints made, that's the one I'd push if I were you. BM 508 is a ridiculously good product. If people want a good ceiling paint, you've got that. If they don't want a good ceiling paint, it doesn't really matter what else you have because they don't care. Just find something cheap with decent margins.


Love this stuff. Any time I want it covered in one coat, or there are any imperfections in the ceiling (such as when I try to make my repairs look perfect, which never happens) I use this paint. And, like you noted, if I know I will be using two coats, it really does not matter what I use.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> As it is so far I have
> Porter Ceiling Good
> Muresco Better
> Ultra Flat best and tintable
> ...


After using both, I'm not convinced Ultra Spec flat is a higher quality ceiling paint compared to Muresco. Though I'm open to hearing arguments to the contrary.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought Muresco was discontinued?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> After using both, I'm not convinced Ultra Spec flat is a higher quality ceiling paint compared to Muresco. Though I'm open to hearing arguments to the contrary.


I haven't had any experience with Muresco, so I couldn't say, but it does seem like Muresco has quite a few fans. Haven't tried US 500 for ceilings, either, personally, but I kind of imagine it'd be a bit splatter-y.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> I thought Muresco was discontinued?


Still around afaik: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/paint-products/muresco-ceiling-paint

Not sure how many stores still stocking, though.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> I thought Muresco was discontinued?





DrakeB said:


> Still around afaik: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/paint-products/muresco-ceiling-paint
> 
> Not sure how many stores still stocking, though.


Thought I heard that on these boards. Could be my BM dealer doesn't carry it anymore. What can I say...as my hearing goes, so does my memory.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Can still get muresco here. But at $2 less a gal. than 508 I just go for 508


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

PRC said:


> Can still get muresco here. But at $2 less a gal. then 508 I just go for 508


Same here.

And Ultra Spec flat white goes for $10 less than Muresco at my independent retailer. Maybe a loss leader for them or something close to it.


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

Great stuff, use it all the time.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> Same here.
> 
> And Ultra Spec flat white goes for $10 less than Muresco at my independent retailer. Maybe a loss leader for them or something close to it.


That is why I might discontinue the Muresco or keep minimal quantities
I do know there is a following with Muresco so might keep minimal quantities


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> That is why I might discontinue the Muresco or keep minimal quantities
> I do know there is a following with Muresco so might keep minimal quantities


You plan on stocking BM 508?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> You plan on stocking BM 508?


I have some already


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ElTacoPaco said:


> I have some already


Muresco isn't really relevant for a store with 508 imo. For the price difference there's just no reason not to use 508. If people ask for the Muresco, give them 508. If they don't want the 508, give them a gallon free. They'll be back. Talk to your rep, he'll credit you for the gallon.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

DrakeB said:


> Muresco isn't really relevant for a store with 508 imo. For the price difference there's just no reason not to use 508. If people ask for the Muresco, give them 508. If they don't want the 508, give them a gallon free. They'll be back. Talk to your rep, he'll credit you for the gallon.


R.I.P Muresco 
You have sealed Muresco's fate


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> R.I.P Muresco
> You have sealed Muresco's fate


poor Muresco.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> poor Muresco.


Jusr sold a five I had left... time to order some more in case he needs more : (


----------



## letstopcoat (Jan 12, 2016)

*Zinsse ceiling paint*

First of all if it is new construction use a real primer first IF you were going to use this .

I Use the Zinsser bathroom mildew proof paint for the ceiling and walls in my bathroom as I have no exhaust fan , and love it.

New construction I use SW Master Hide for all ceilings and closets. A flawless finish as it is dead flat. Dead Dead flats are hard to find. Mattes don't cut it for a ceiling

NH Painter


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

ElTacoPaco said:


> How do you like the Porter ceiling if you have tried that
> That one is my workhorse in ceiling paint affordable qnd good margins


porter ceiling paint is horrible...i compare it favorably to CHB, especially at price points and coverability. Quality ceiling paint, dead flat and coverability begins and ends the discussion with Ben Moore Super Hide @ 20 p/g, then super spec at 30 p/g, and finally Ben Moore's waterborne ceiling paint at 32 p/g. Those ceiling paints are MILES above anything else anyone has to offer in terms of coverability.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Exactoman said:


> porter ceiling paint is horrible...i compare it favorably to CHB, especially at price points and coverability. Quality ceiling paint, dead flat and coverability begins and ends the discussion with Ben Moore Super Hide @ 20 p/g, then super spec at 30 p/g, and finally Ben Moore's waterborne ceiling paint at 32 p/g. Those ceiling paints are MILES above anything else anyone has to offer in terms of coverability.


P/g 
What is that an abbreviation of


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

per gallon.


----------

